# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 October 2009)

I trust everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!  

With less than a week left until the end of the month it's time to start thinking about your entry for the November stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is Lucky_Country, whose selection *ADI* has achieved a very impressive 100% return so far during October. YELNATS is currently in second place with *GTE*, sitting on an equally impressive 88.46% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is kalvin whose pick *RWD* is creeping up slowly on the two leaders with a 76.70% price increase during the month so far. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday, October 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## jonnycage (25 October 2009)

pre thanks joe


----------



## Dreadweave (25 October 2009)

Im new here but I meet the requirements so.

WHN thanks Joe


----------



## psychic (25 October 2009)

TSV


----------



## drillinto (25 October 2009)

BHP


----------



## kgee (25 October 2009)

GGG thanks


----------



## explod (25 October 2009)

SSS thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (25 October 2009)

One day BOS will come out of suspension, lol 

BOS please.


----------



## surfingman (25 October 2009)

Ill give ROG a go thanks.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 October 2009)

NMS


----------



## bigdog (25 October 2009)

AXY - current form is looking very promising!


----------



## springhill (25 October 2009)

CXY thanks, God i do get sick of typing that every month!


----------



## nulla nulla (25 October 2009)

Hi Joe

I think *GPT* is due for another run this month.


----------



## Semillon (26 October 2009)

USA thanks


----------



## noirua (26 October 2009)

FLX please Joe.


----------



## Agentm (26 October 2009)

adi


----------



## swm79 (26 October 2009)

MEO once again thanks Joe.


----------



## imajica (26 October 2009)

ITC thanks


----------



## nesta3 (26 October 2009)

NEU

 Thank you


----------



## grace (26 October 2009)

ECU Eastern Corporation...thanks Joe


----------



## jbocker (26 October 2009)

ede thank you Joe


----------



## jancha (26 October 2009)

ekm thanks


----------



## adobee (26 October 2009)

*AAR ..*
it could finanly be time for some news..


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2009)

BDM 

thank you


----------



## Datsun Disguise (26 October 2009)

I think I'll give HAW a tip.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 October 2009)

NXS thanks.


----------



## Putty7 (26 October 2009)

MHL thanks Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (26 October 2009)

I'm gonna jump on a YT tip and take RHM thanks Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 October 2009)

BMN please.


----------



## Putty7 (26 October 2009)

sorry Joe MHL under a cent, INP please


----------



## derty (26 October 2009)

RMS for me please Joe.


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 October 2009)

rmi ......thanks, joe


----------



## Bushman (26 October 2009)

BEC please


----------



## geea (26 October 2009)

Was going to go with HAW but Datsun Disguise beat me to it.

I'll try *RDR*


Geea


----------



## matty2.0 (26 October 2009)

RHG

thanks Joe. 

Cheers.


----------



## lukeaye (26 October 2009)

MRO for me please


----------



## davidlorn (27 October 2009)

Ill give Red Sky a shot (ROG)


----------



## Boyou (27 October 2009)

Still keeping the faith..CFU again ..

Thanks ,Joe


----------



## LeeTV (27 October 2009)

An old chestnut *BMY *please Joe


----------



## pan (27 October 2009)

nsl thanks


----------



## Mickel (27 October 2009)

I'll hang on to LNC again, thanks Joe.


----------



## Miner (28 October 2009)

PEN for me please


----------



## pops11 (28 October 2009)

QMN === Queensland Mining for me thx.


----------



## Muschu (28 October 2009)

ETE please


----------



## craigj (28 October 2009)

EXM

thanks joe


----------



## OZInvestor (28 October 2009)

ABY for me Joe ... 

Thanks


----------



## ross100 (28 October 2009)

Will go for ESI 

Thanks


----------



## CarbonSteel (28 October 2009)

AZZ thanks Joe


----------



## roland (28 October 2009)

MOF thanks Joe


----------



## Donga (28 October 2009)

LKO dudded in October so we'll move north and go with MMR in November thanks Joe


----------



## white_crane (28 October 2009)

GDY thanks Joe


----------



## Dowdy (28 October 2009)

mst


----------



## Wilson! (28 October 2009)

BCC please Joe


----------



## refined silver (28 October 2009)

GCR thanks Joe.


----------



## berbouy (28 October 2009)

GMR
thanks joe


----------



## skc (29 October 2009)

FGL please Joe

About time they get taken over...


----------



## Lucky_Country (29 October 2009)

NGE someone beat me to ADI again !


----------



## MOSSuMS (29 October 2009)

I'll have a SFR please joe.


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 October 2009)

TAS please Joe


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2009)

WCL, gracias Senor Blow


----------



## Happy (30 October 2009)

TRF please Joe


----------



## prozac (30 October 2009)

RRS please. 
Anticipated imminent announcements should improve value of company....I hope.


----------



## YELNATS (30 October 2009)

GTE once again, thanks.


----------



## Real1ty (30 October 2009)

CUE for me.


----------



## TheAbyss (30 October 2009)

GPP- If ESG finish Pel 428 analysis this month and they find something GPP will look like a smart pick.


----------



## munga (31 October 2009)

sdl thx joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 October 2009)

PCL please Joe.

gg


----------



## Trader Paul (31 October 2009)

Hi Joe,

GRR ..... let's give this one a workout, in November ... 

Many thanks.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## So_Cynical (31 October 2009)

*EVG* - Envirogold thanks Joe....assuming its not taken :dunno:


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (31 October 2009)

TZL please. Thanks


----------



## white_goodman (31 October 2009)

BCC thanks


----------



## overule (31 October 2009)

NGX. Thanks


----------

